# (OT) Cartoon/TV themes



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok...lets play a game. Someone types out a theme, partially or complete and you guess what its from. If the theme contains the name of the show you must omit the name.

I'll start.

Blue Streek, Speeds by.
--------
Too fast for the Naked Eye.
------
------ He can really move.
------ he's got an attitude.
------ he's the fastest thing aliiiive.

Look out, when he storms through
------------------------
dont doubt what he can do
------------------------
------- he can really move
------- he's got an attidude
-------he's the fastest thing alive
-------he's the fastest thing alive
-------he's the fastest thing alive
-------he's the fastest thing aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## Dirigible (Aug 17, 2003)

Sonic the hedgehog !

I am so depressed that I know that !


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 17, 2003)

yep!
now someone else post a theme!


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 17, 2003)

Is it okay if its from the eighties?

How about this one?


"There's a power that comes from deep inside of you,
'Cause every day you're reaching toward the light!
And you know there's a long long way ahead of you,
But when your wheels get you there,
Things will turn out right! "

"Just keep 'em turning, don't stop 'em rolling,
The fire is on ---------- "


If you know this one, you have just been entered into my book of cool.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 17, 2003)

hotwheels?


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 17, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Krail Stromquism (Aug 17, 2003)

Pole Position?

Teen Turbo?

Jace and the wheeled Warriors?

those are my guesses


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow (Aug 17, 2003)

teen turbo? i thought the name of the show was turbo teen . . . but what do i know, i'm not like that matt guy from http://www.x-entertainment.com or anything . . .


----------



## Kweezil (Aug 17, 2003)

Jace and The Wheeled Warriors, I'm sure of it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2003)

Jayce it is!
Check this out...


----------



## MEG Hal (Aug 17, 2003)

Who is this super hero?
Sarge?
No!
Rosemary, the telephone operator? 
No.
Penry, the mild-mannered janitor?
Could Be! 
_____ ______ _____, number one super guy.
_____ ______ _____, quicker than the human eye.
He's got style, a groovy style, and a car that just won't stop.
When the going gets rough, he's super tough, with a _____ ______ _____ chop


_____ ______ _____, number one super guy
_____ ______ _____, quicker than the human eye
_____ ______ _____ - fannn-riffic!


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Aug 17, 2003)

Hong Kong Fuey!!!

He rocked!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 17, 2003)

OK, here's one.

Where Cathy adores a minuet, 
The Ballet Russes, and crepe suzette, 
Our Patty loves to rock and roll, 
A hot dog makes her lose control -- 
What a wild duet!


----------



## Richards (Aug 17, 2003)

_The Patty Duke Show._

Johnathan


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 17, 2003)

---,---, you've got me in your spell.
---,---, you know your craft so well.
Before I knew what you were doing I looked in your eyes.
That brand of woo that you've been brew-in' took me by surprise.

You ---, you ---, one thing that's for sure,
That stuff you pitch - just hasn't got a cure.
My heart was under lock and key - but somehow it got unhitched.
I never thought my heart could be had.
But now I'm caught and I'm kinda glad to be--
---,---,---


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 17, 2003)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> *---,---, you've got me in your spell.
> ---,---, you know your craft so well.
> Before I knew what you were doing I looked in your eyes.
> That brand of woo that you've been brew-in' took me by surprise.
> ...




Bewitched


----------



## dave_o (Aug 17, 2003)

This one is tough, so tough, I'm only gonna give part of it. 

Go, _ _,
Go, go, _ _,
Go, _ _, goooooo!


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Aug 17, 2003)

I shouldn't even reply to this it is so easy.

Speed Racer.


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 17, 2003)

There you go ____
On your flight into space
Rocket high 
Through the sky
What adventures soon you will make!

____, bombs away!
On your mission today
Here's a countdown
And a blast off 
Everything is go, ____!


----------



## Datt (Aug 17, 2003)

Don't know that one but I have one that I want to put before I forget to post it.  Sorry for messing up the pattern.  You can flog me if you like. 

From days long ago
from uncharted regions of the universe
Comes a legend


The legend of ---
Defender of the universe
A mighty robot
loved by good
feared by evil

As --- legend grew
peace settled accross the galaxy
On planet Earth
an galaxy alliance was formed

together with the good planets of the solar system
they maintained peace throughout the universe
Until a new horrible menace 
threatened the galaxy

--- was needed once more

This is the story
of the superforce
of space explorers
specially trained and
bring back --- defender of the universe.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 17, 2003)

VOLTRON!

I'll add another in the meantime though

Daring --- of Mystery, Champion of Right
Sweeps out from the Shadows ------ Of the Night.
Somewhere some villan schemes, But his numbers up!
-------- ----
When there's trouble you call --- ---, -----------
Lets Get Dangerous!
---------------!
----------- ------

Out of Smoke and He appears a master of suprise.
Whos crawling on the ground, a shadowy disguise!
Nobody knows the score, badguys are out of luck! 
here comes... -----------, 
when theres trouble call --- ----
--------- -----, now!
lets get dangerous!
-----------
Better watch out you bad boys!
-------------!


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 17, 2003)

Hehe.

First one: Voltron (lion one not the space ship one)

Second one: Darkwing Duck, who had some of the best villains and entrance lines ever! 

Shall I give a hint?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 17, 2003)

yes.
(btw before I edited I was talking about your post)


----------



## Dog Soldier (Aug 17, 2003)

"** ***!
He'll fight for freedom where ever there's trouble.
** *** is there.
It's ** *** against ***** and ******
Fighting to save the day.
He never gives up.
He's always there,
Fighting for freedom over land and air.
_** *** is the codename for American's daring, highly trained
special mission force.
It's purpose, to defend human freedom against *****-
a ruthless, terrorist organization determined to rule the world.
_ He never gives up.
He'll stay til the fight's won.
** *** will dare."


----------



## Wicht (Aug 17, 2003)

Gi Joe I believe.


This is not a theme song... Its the introduction though to the show...

_"In 2086, two peaceful aliens journeyed to Earth, seeking our help. In return, they gave us the plans for our first hyperdrive, allowing mankind to open the doors to the stars. 

     We have assembled a team of unique individuals to protect Earth and our allies. Courageous pioneers committed to the highest ideals of justice and dedicated to preserving law and order across the new frontier. 

     These are the ______ ___ ___ ______ ______ "_

edit - My google-fu is strong today - here are the lyrics to the opening theme of the same show

_Somewhere in the future
Far away from here
Trouble is waiting
On the last frontier

Into this world of unknown dangers they ride
They're the _______ _______ heroes in the sky

Chorus:
No guts no glory
No pain no gain
One for all all for one
Riders on the range
No guts, no glory
Oh taking a stand
Ready to prove it again_


----------



## NekoAli (Aug 17, 2003)

*resurrects this thread*

To answer Klaatu's theme... Thunderbirds?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 17, 2003)

I saw this one years ago.

Was it called _'Galaxy Rangers'_?


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 18, 2003)

Nope and nope but you are in the right ballpark timewise, at least. IIRC, it goes back even further. I'm not sure if anyone can get it its that far back. I won't reveal it just yet but here's 4 words that are a hint tho somewhat obscure.

School photo. Stuffed tiger. 

I'll be nicer with the next theme tho.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 18, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I saw this one years ago.
> 
> Was it called 'Galaxy Rangers'? *




"Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers" to be precise.  A great TV show, at least as it pertains to my youthville memories.


----------



## GMVictory (Aug 18, 2003)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers" to be precise.  A great TV show, at least as it pertains to my youthville memories.  *




I have a precious video tape with a few episodes on it.  The Dark Powers tm  tempt me by offering me the other episodes.  I haven't succumbed...yet. 

_Up from the depths_ 
_Thirty stories high_ 
_Breathing fire_ 
_His head in the sky_ 
_ITS ________!_ 
_ITS ________!_


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 18, 2003)

Godzirra, er, Godzilla!
And Gadzooky!


My entry's answer is 'Astroboy', possibly the first anime to come to the states. 

The hint was from the Calvin and Hobbes cartoon where Hobbes uses some Crisco to reshape Calvin's hair on the day of school photos. His new hairdo looks very much like Astroboy's.

Since I said I'd be nice this time:

Love and marriage,
Love and marriage,
Go together like a horse and carriage.
This I tell you brother
Can't have one without the other.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 18, 2003)

Married With Children!


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 18, 2003)

Told you I'd be nice. Here's another easy one:

My name is ________, an astronaut ... a radiation wave hit and I got shot through a wormhole ... Now I'm lost in some distant part of the universe on a ship -- a living ship full of strange alien life-forms ... help me ... listen, please.  Is there anybody out there who can hear me?  I'm being hunted by an insane military commander ... doing everything I can ... I'm just looking for a way home.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 18, 2003)

Farscape?

ok how about this one...

And Then,
From the field of the future, 
a new KING will come to save the world of the past.
*snazzy music*
Knights of the stone fighting evil and crime.
a team of heros in mideival times
(something i dont remember) knights of justice
(something else) knights of the round


bleh i screwd that one up.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's an easy one:

We're off to outer space
We're leaving Mother Earth
To save the human race
Our __ ____


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *Farscape?
> 
> ok how about this one...
> 
> ...




King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table, the one where merlin drags a high-school football back in time to fight as warriors


----------



## Hida Bukkorosu (Aug 18, 2003)

here's a pathetically easy one 

______, more than meets the eye
______, robots in disguise
______ wage their battle to destory the evil forces of the ______
______, more than meets they eye
______


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 18, 2003)

Go Bots, right? 

Ok, here's one that's a bit harder. It the first cartoon I have memory of. The lyrics are narrated, not sung.

---

_______: five incredible young people with super powers... 
and watching over them from centre Neptune, Seven-Zark-Seven.....
Watching, warning against surprise attacks by alien galaxies, from beyond space"

_______, fearless young orpans, protecting earths entire galaxy, 
always five, acting as one. 
Dedicated
Inseperable 
Invinceable!"

---

Wow, never knew they were orphans until I read that.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 18, 2003)

Transformers.  

It was to easy.


----------



## MEG Hal (Aug 18, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *Go Bots, right?
> 
> Ok, here's one that's a bit harder. It the first cartoon I have memory of. The lyrics are narrated, not sung.
> 
> ...




Battle of the Galaxy???

Phoenix Force right?


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 18, 2003)

"Marina, Aqua Marina,
What are these strange enchantments that call,
Whenever you're near...."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 18, 2003)

> Battle of the Galaxy???
> 
> Phoenix Force right?




Right idea... wrong words.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 18, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *"Marina, Aqua Marina,
> What are these strange enchantments that call,
> Whenever you're near...." *




I prefer Thunderbirds...
But the answer is Stingray. God bless British marionette shows.

- Filmed in Supermarionation!


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 18, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *I prefer Thunderbirds...
> But the answer is Stingray.  *




dang, that was fast!  

how about this one:
"Once upon a time, a junkman had a dream...
So he put together a team,
An ex-astronaut, a fuel expert, 
They built a rocket ship and they went to the moon,
Who knows what they'll do next."


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm just very good at finding information, used to be a job I had a few years ago 




			
				Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> how about this one:
> "Once upon a time, a junkman had a dream...
> So he put together a team,
> ...




Where the hell do you come up with these obscure TV shows? Did anyone even watch this thing?

Answer is Salvage 1, not one of Andy Griffith's best shows...


----------



## Mystic_23 (Aug 18, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> dang, that was fast!
> 
> ...




I wasn't aware they did "Sanford & Son in Space"



Okay...here's one:

He's the greatest
He's fantastic
Where ever there is danger, he'll be there.

He's the ace,
He's amazin.
He's the strongest, he's the quickest, he's the best.


----------



## robaustin (Aug 18, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Right idea... wrong words. *




The one with Seven Zark Seven....

Battle of the Planets

It was G-Force and the SHip they rode in was the Phoenix.

Mark, Jason, Princess, Tiny and <boop!> Keyop!

With Casey Kasem as the voice of Mark!

(Oh I know way too much about this show....no?)

--*Rob


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 18, 2003)

OK, this one's dating me, but...

_ _ _, who's your friend when things get rough?
_ _ _, can't do a little, 'cause you can't do enough.

CZ


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 18, 2003)

Mystic_23 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wasn't aware they did "Sanford & Son in Space"
> 
> ...




Danger Mouse!! (cool)

How bout 

Dance ya cares away
worries for another day
see the ___ play
down in ____ ____

etc etc


----------



## Datt (Aug 18, 2003)

Cool drums music

*dog barks*

"What is sproket?  What do you see sproket?"

cool drums music with guitar

Dance your cares away
worries for another day
let the music play
down in Fraggle Rock!

Got that playing on Winamp right now!


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's the second verse of the theme which should be obvious.

Is he strong? Listen bud.
He's got radioactive blood.
Can he swing from a thread?
Take a look overhead.

Hey there! There goes a _____!


----------



## Zenon (Aug 18, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Here's an easy one:
> 
> We're off to outer space
> We're leaving Mother Earth
> ...




Star Blazers!

How about this one:

"________ ,________, 
here he comes from the skies,
________ ,________, 
watch our hero fly.

In a super jet he comes from a billion miles away,
from a distant planet land...comes our hero ________."


----------



## Datt (Aug 18, 2003)

Klaatu B. Nikto said:
			
		

> *Here's the second verse of the theme which should be obvious.
> 
> Is he strong? Listen bud.
> He's got radioactive blood.
> ...




Sipderman!


----------



## Datt (Aug 18, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *I'm just very good at finding information, used to be a job I had a few years ago
> 
> Where the hell do you come up with these obscure TV shows? Did anyone even watch this thing?
> 
> Answer is Salvage 1, not one of Andy Griffith's best shows... *





Evidentally at least one person did.


----------



## Datt (Aug 18, 2003)

Set in my ways
losing track of the days
Only me to live for.
Had no need to give more
Than I wanted to.

Spending my time
just holding the line
Never getting caught up.
Love was never brought up
It’s not the thing to do.

It was you,
Then came you.
You made me leap without taking a look.
It was you,
Then came you.
You reeled me right in line, sinker, and hook.
Never thought forever was the best I could do.

Then came you.
It was you
Then came you.
It was you.
Me and you.
Then came you.


----------



## Datt (Aug 18, 2003)

*And one more*

Beyond the rim of the starlight,
my love is wandring in star flight.
I know he'llfind
In star clustered reaches
Love, strange love
A starwoman teaches.

I konw his journey ends never.
His ---- ---- will go on forever.
But tell him while
He wanders his starry sea,
Remember,
Remember me.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: And one more*



			
				Datt said:
			
		

> *Beyond the rim of the starlight,
> my love is wandring in star flight.
> I know he'llfind
> In star clustered reaches
> ...




Star Trek :TOS


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 18, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> * Where the hell do you come up with these obscure TV shows? Did anyone even watch this thing? *




   Awww...c'mon, Salvage One was a great show, right in there with Lucan and The Man From Atlantis.

   Though, for some reason, a particular line from a particular TV show starring Lynda Carter has me giggling...

   "Get us out from under, Wonder Woman. "

okay...okay...here's an easy one

-- --------, -- --------, he's a madman with an evil mind.
-- --------, -- --------, he's as crazy as you'll ever find.
Crashed upon the doctor's isle
Shrinkies are shrunken by laser ray
Will they always be so small?
Will they be lucky and get away?
-- --------, -- --------, 
he's a madman with an evil mind.
-- --------, -- --------, he's as crazy as you'll ever find.
-- --------!


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 18, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> -- --------, -- --------, he's a madman with an evil mind.
> -- --------, -- --------, he's as crazy as you'll ever find.
> Crashed upon the doctor's isle
> ...




Dr. Shrinker.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 18, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> * Awww...c'mon, Salvage One was a great show, right in there with Lucan and The Man From Atlantis.
> 
> *




Perhaps, but not as great as the other show about junkmen in space: *Quark*

OK, so actually the Quark crew were _garbage_men. Still  a highly underrated comic gem.

CZ


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 19, 2003)

This is an opening narration from a cool tv show:

"Good evening, and welcome to a private showing of three paintings, displayed here for the first time. Each is a collector's item in its own way -- not because of any special artistic quality, but because each captures on a canvas, suspends in time and space, a frozen moment of a nightmare."


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 19, 2003)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> *This is an opening narration from a cool tv show:
> 
> "Good evening, and welcome to a private showing of three paintings, displayed here for the first time. Each is a collector's item in its own way -- not because of any special artistic quality, but because each captures on a canvas, suspends in time and space, a frozen moment of a nightmare." *




Ah, Rod Serling's Night Gallery.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 19, 2003)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> *OK, this one's dating me, but...
> 
> _ _ _, who's your friend when things get rough?
> _ _ _, can't do a little, 'cause you can't do enough.
> ...




Well, not even a single guess, eh?
If you never saw this  -- either as a kid or an adult -- you missed out on some seriously disturbed imagination. Although they still deny it, the general consensus is that the creators were stoned when they came up with this stuff.

OK, the chorus I remembered, these verses I had to look up:

Just a dream from yesterday
A boy and his magic golden flute
Heard a boat from off the bay
"Come and play with me, Jimmy
Come and play with me
And I will take you on a trip
Far across the sea"

But the boat belonged to a kooky old witch
Who had in mind the flute to snitch
From her Vroom Broom in the sky
She watched her plans materialize
She waved her wand
The beautiful boat was gone
The sky grew dark
The sea grew rough
The boat sailed on and on and on and on


----------



## Datt (Aug 19, 2003)

OKay I cheated, but I figured out what that one was.  It is HR Pufnstuff.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 19, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *Though, for some reason, a particular line from a particular TV show starring Lynda Carter has me giggling...
> 
> "Get us out from under, Wonder Woman. "
> *



That song has other great lines, like:

"In your satin tights
Fighting for your rights
And the old red, white, and blue!"

"Make a hawk a dove
Stop a war with love
Make a liar tell the truth!"

"Stop a bullet cold 
make the axis fold 
change their minds and change the world"


Really - 'stop a war with love' - I don't recall Lynda Carter kissing the bad guys on that show!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 19, 2003)

So, try this one.  (No cheating this time!)

We chased lady luck, 'til we finally struck -------.
With a gun and a rope and a hat full of hope, planted a family tree.  
We got hold of a pot of gold, -------.
With a horse and a saddle, and a range full of cattle, how rich can a fellow be?


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 19, 2003)

Got a call from an old friend 
We used to be real close 
Said he couldn't go on the American way 
Closed the shop, sold the house
Bought a ticket to the West Coast 
Now he gives them a stand-up routine in L.A. 

I don't need you to worry for me cause I'm alright 
I don't want you to tell me it's time to come home 
I don't care what you say anymore, this is my life 
Go ahead with your own life, and leave me alone 
I never said you had to offer me a second chance 
I never said I was a victim of circumstance 
I still belong, don't get me wrong 
And you can speak your mind 
But not on my time 
They will tell you you can't sleep alone 
In a strange place 
Then they'll tell you you can't sleep 
With somebody else 
But sooner or later you sleep 
In your own space 
Either way it's okay 
You wake up with yourself.


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 19, 2003)

Show me that smile again. (Show me that smile) 
Don’t waste another minute on your cryin’.
We're nowhere near the end (nowhere near) 
The best is ready to begin. 
Oooohhh. As long as we got each other 
We got the world spinnin right in our hands. 
Baby you and me, we gotta be 
The luckiest dreamers who never quit dreamin’. 
As long as we keep on givin’ 
we can take anything that comes our way 
Baby, rain or shine, all the time
We got each other Sharin’ the laughter and love.


----------



## Storm Raven (Aug 19, 2003)

You can count on me. 
No matter what you do. 
You can count on me. 
No matter where you go. 
I'm standing by your side. 
I'll be right behind. 
No one loves you more than I do, 
Put your hand in mine. 
I can see a part of me in you. 
A little something special that comes shining through. 
I hear it in your laughter, 
And I feel it when you cry, 
I will be right there for you, 
Until the day I die. 
You can count on me. 
No matter what you do. 
You can count on me. 
No matter where you go. 
You can count on me.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 19, 2003)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> *Show me that smile again. (Show me that smile)
> Don’t waste another minute on your cryin’.
> We're nowhere near the end (nowhere near)
> The best is ready to begin.
> ...




Growing Pains.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 19, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *So, try this one.  (No cheating this time!)
> 
> We chased lady luck, 'til we finally struck -------.
> With a gun and a rope and a hat full of hope, planted a family tree.
> ...




Hmm, sounds like Bonanza to me, though I don't remember ever hearing the words actually sung.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 19, 2003)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> *Got a call from an old friend
> We used to be real close
> Said he couldn't go on the American way
> Closed the shop, sold the house
> ...




Billy Joel's theme for Bosom Buddies, Tom Hanks' big break. It was a hackneyed idea, but at the time it seemed really funny.

CZ


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 19, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *OKay I cheated, but I figured out what that one was.  It is HR Pufnstuff. *




Yep. I guess that was harder than I thought.

If you've never seen any of Sid and Marty Krofft's Saturday morning stuff from the '70s, do yourself a favor and rent some dvds: Pufnstuf, Land of the Lost, Sigmund and the Sea Monsters are all available.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 19, 2003)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm, sounds like Bonanza to me, though I don't remember ever hearing the words actually sung. *



Yep, it's Bonanza.  Now, I heard that they only used the words once (maybe the pilot), but it's one of those shows where lots of people know the theme but don't realize there are lyrics--like Bewitched, I Love Lucy, etc.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2003)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep. I guess that was harder than I thought.
> 
> If you've never seen any of Sid and Marty Krofft's Saturday morning stuff from the '70s, do yourself a favor and rent some dvds: Pufnstuf, Land of the Lost, Sigmund and the Sea Monsters are all available. *




Hey I loved those shows (well except for land of the lost) I always thought Mama Cass as Witch Hazel was cool- you've gone and spoilt my childhood illusions now though by informing us that they were just a drug-induced nightmare!  (sort of explains Mama Cass though)

Another great show

Look at what's happened to me
I can't believe it myself
Suddenly I'm on top of the world
Shoulda been somebody else 

CHORUS:
Believe it or not I'm walking on air
I never thought I could feel so free
Flying away on a wing and a prayer
Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me 

Just like the light of a new day
It hit me from out of the blue
Breaking me out of the spell I was in
Making all of my wishes come true 

CHORUS 

Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *one of those shows where lots of people know the theme but don't realize there are lyrics--like Bewitched, I Love Lucy, etc. *




Here ya go 

Bewitched, bewitched, you've got me in your spell.
Bewitched, bewitched, you know your craft so well.
Before I knew what you were doing I looked in your eyes.
That brand of woo that you've been brew-in' took me by surprise.

You witch, you witch, one thing that's for sure,
That stuff you pitch - just hasn't got a cure.
My heart was under lock and key - but somehow it got unhitched.
I never thought my heart could be had.
But now I'm caught and I'm kinda glad to be--
Bewitched. Bewitched-witched.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Look at what's happened to me
> I can't believe it myself
> Suddenly I'm on top of the world
> Shoulda been somebody else
> ...




That would be the theme for "The Greatest American Hero". I remember watching it when it was on.


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 23, 2003)

Hmm. Here's 3 of varying difficulty:

----
Time to play the game...
Time to play the game!

*laughter*

It's all about the game and how you play it...
----

When criminals in this world appear,
And break the laws that they should fear,
And frighten all who see or hear,
The cry goes up both far and near for
_____, _____, ______, ______!

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder,
Fighting all who rob or plunder
_____, ______.

---
While not a theme song, this was my fave song from the series:

I am a pirate! 
I am a pirate! 
Suave and dashing, sabers flashing, 
Bodies crashing, molars gnashing! 
What a pleasure, 
Seeking treasure! 
All the stealing, and concealing, 
And the keeling, what a feeling! 
Ah-ha-hah! 

Take the sky by thunder!

Thu-under! 
It is so wonderful to plunder! 
Plu-under! 
When a village needs a pillage, 
And my pockets need a fillage, 
You know what I'm saying? 

We are pi-rates! 
Sky pi-rates! 
Just think of all the people we can cheat! 
What a great career, 
As a buccaneer! 
It keeps us in the air and off the street! 
Off the street!

We are pi-rates!
Sky pi-rates!
We're as good at being bad as bad can get!
And the biggest prize,
Stands before our eyes,
To capture captivating Cape Suzette!
Cape Suzette!
Cape Suzette!
Cape Suzette!


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 23, 2003)

Well, the second one is Underdog. Got me stumped on the other two.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2003)

Damn!
Everyone that I know, people immediately guess.

Except HR PufnStuf - that was an easy one, I just didn't chec the thread back in time.

I'm shocked Star Blazers took the time it did - nice to see ya on the boards again, Zenon!

Here's one (I don't think anyone's posted it yet):

_Marshall, Will, and Holly
On a routine expedition...._

I'll betcha that's all people will need, it's that well-known.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2003)

OK, here's some classics (just checked my collection)

1) _ (cheesy 70's disco riff)
____ ____ _ ___ ___
Fighting all evil deeds
Each right for a magazine
Hiding the life she leads.

____ ____ _ ___ ___

Step into ___ __ by ___ comp they wear (??)
Lori and Judi dare to face any criminal anywhere

____ ____ _ ___ ___
_
-----------------------------------

2) _Hey, hey, hey, It's ___ _____!
And I'm gonna sing a song for you, 
and Bill's gonna show you a thing or two
You'll have some fun now with me and all the gang
learning from each other, while we do our thing. _ (there's more available)
---------------------------------

3) _Super-teen extraordinare
______, _______
Runs around in underwear,
______, _______
Guess who's watching ? ? ?
_____,______
Unless something better's on TV
______, ______
His brain is overloading, it has a chocolate coating
Textbook case for Sigmund Freud
______, ______  _ (that should be enough)
--------------------------------------

4) dum dadump dadump 
_________ _______
dum dadump dadump 
hoo hoo!

dum dadump dadump 
_______ ______

Go ___ Go!
Go ___ Go!

dum dadump dadump 
____ ____
dum dadump dadump 
hoo hoo!
---------------------------

5) _____ _ __ _____
Long tails and and ears for hats 
Guitars and sharps and flats 
Neat, sweet, a groovy song 
You're invited, come along. 

Hurry, Hurry 

See ya all in Persia 
Or maybe France 
We could be India 
Or perchance 
Be with us in Bangkok 
Make no difference 
Everywhere the actions at 
We're involved with this or that 

Come along now 

____ _ __ _____
No time for purrs and pats 
Won't run when they here scat 
There where the plot begins 
Come on and watch the good guys win 
____ _ __ _____
____ _ __ _____ _
-----------------------------

6) _ When you find youself in danger, 
When you're threatened by a stranger, 
When it looks like you will take a lickin', (puk, puk, puk) 
There is someone waiting, 
Who will hurry up and rescue you, 
Just Call for _____ ______! (puk, ack!) 

Fred, if you're afraid you'll have to overlook it, 
Besides you knew the job was dangerous when you took it (puk, ack!) 

He will drink his super sauce 
And throw the bad guys for a loss 
And he will bring them in alive and kickin' (puk, puk, puk) 
There is one thing you should learn 
When there is no one else to turn to 
Call for _____ ______! (puk, puk, puk) 
Call for _____ ______! (puk, ack!) _
------------------------------

7) _____, _____, 
_____ __ ___ _____, 
Strong as he can be. 
(Ahhhhhhhh) 
Watch out for that tree. 

_____ , _____, 
_____ __ ___ _____, 
Lives a life that's free. 
(Ahhhhhhhh) 
Watch out for that tree. _ (more available)
----------------------------------

I'll stop at 7, but I've got more....  
I love these.

edit: one more I had to get down:

8) _In 1801, the Revolution had been won, and Uncle Sam's favorite son, had a job that needed done.

Which brought Jack to a lady, both beautiful and smart - Who found his mix intriguing - a scoundrel with a heart!

From the Halls of Montezuma, to the shores of Tripoli - There was never a leatherneck braver, a daring dragoon is he!

He'll halt the bold advance of Napoleon's attack - There ain't a French or Pirate rogue Who Don't Know ____!

From the Halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli - sailin' 'round the bloody world to defend democracy. And if ya' think a better man ya'd trust ta watch yer' back, just ask the bloke right next ta ya' (damn right!) It's ___!_


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 24, 2003)

1) ?

2) Jabberjaw?

3) Freakazoid!

4) Inspector Gadget

5) Josie and the Pussy Cats

6) ?

7) George of the Jungle

8) Jack of All Trades starring Bruce Campbell. I wish they kept this one going too.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2003)

Very good!
All your guesses were right, except for #2.
#2's very easy - someone'll get it quick.

I'm surprised you got #4 so fast - I was worried about my spelling of the well-known music....  

(I'm not saying you used this, please [idea] Of course, these lyrics are easy to find on the internet - we should have some kind of rule saying that noone should use the internet until 24 hours have passed (at least). [/idea]


----------



## fba827 (Aug 24, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *2) Hey, hey, hey, It's ___ _____!
> And I'm gonna sing a song for you,
> and Bill's gonna show you a thing or two
> You'll have some fun now with me and all the gang
> ...




Fat Albert ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

you got it! And with only one verse....   OR the chorus!


----------



## Zenon (Aug 25, 2003)

#6 is Super Chicken.

Hi reapersaurus, I'm always around, I just don't post a million times a day like Crothian!


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

Super Chicken is right!

And Zenon - you should be involved in the Living ENWorld project, in the IC Forums.
From your good work fleshing out the "Darklands" in the little Paladins thread we had, I think you could add a nice land or two to the World... (once the procedure for creating stuff gets nailed down)

I guess that just leaves #1 left....
Hint: it's similar in genre to Josie & the Pussycats, and similar in time and producer/show as Dr. Shrinker

BTW: there's still this classic that needs a name:
_Marshall, Will, and Holly
On a routine expedition...._


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 25, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Lori and Judi dare to face any criminal anywhere"*



Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


> * BTW: there's still this classic that needs a name:
> Marshall, Will, and Holly / On a routine expedition.... *




or, the last season...

"Will and Holly Marshall
As the earth beneath them trembled
Lost their father through the door of time..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

you got em!@

(there's more where that came from, but not yet)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 26, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> "Will and Holly Marshall
> As the earth beneath them trembled
> Lost their father through the door of time..." *




Land of the Lost - no doubt

NEXT:
He's strength, he's might, 
He's speed, he's fight. 
He's ____ ____
that tiny ant, and his atomic power. 

Has what it takes and always makes 
The vilest villian cower. 
He's rough, he's tough, 
And bad guys yell enough. 
When he is up and at'em. 
_____ _____


----------



## Scarbonac (Aug 26, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Land of the Lost - no doubt
> 
> ...





Atom Ant, baby.


Here's one that dates the hell outta me:



"A scientist once brave and bold 


Set out to cure the common cold. 


Instead he found this Power Pill 


Which he said most certainly will 


Turn a man into a lion - 


Like an eagle he’ll be flyin’. 


Solid steel will be like putty. 


It will work on anybody. 


But then ’twas found this potent pill 


Made the strongest men quite ill. 


And so the secret search began 


To find the one and only man. 


But what they found made them squeamish, 

For only Stanley Beemish, 


A weak and droopy daffodil, 


Could take the special Power Pill 


Which sent him soaring through the skies 

Fighting foes and fighting spies. 


For when he took the pill’s specific, 


It turned him into the most prolific, splendific __ ________."


----------



## Richards (Aug 27, 2003)

Tom Terrific?

Johnathan


----------



## Branduil (Aug 31, 2003)

Too much time has passed by to
lament that we were deeply in love
The wind keeps blowing, while my heart
cannot heal all the tears in it 
Watching tomorrow with one eye
while keeping the other on yesterday
If only I could peacefully sleep
in the cradle of your love, again

Someone, cry for me with parched eyes

The real folk blues
I only want to know what true sadness is
Sitting in muddy water
isn't such a bad life
if it ends after the first time

Despair filled with hope 
and this chance with a trap set
What's right or wrong?
It's like two sides of a coin

How long must I live till I'm healed

The real folk blues
I only want to know true happiness is
All that glitters is not gold

The real folk blues
I only want to know what true sadness is
Sitting in muddy water
isn't such a bad life
if it ends after the first time


----------

